# Too Windy for Frisbee ... Bring on Devil Dog



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

OK, so these aren't the best photos ... but I thought they were comical. We tried a game of frisbee but it was way too windy.










Yikessssssssssssssssss! It's devil dog!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Gotta love those facial expressions......


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Looks like Ozzy had a great day of frisbee even if the wind messed up the tosses. That second picture cracked me up! Looks like his eyes are about to pop out of his head!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Normally, I would have deleted a photo so out of focus but it makes me laugh out loud each time I see it so I'm glad somebody enjoyed it too. He was jumping up at the frisbee being held high. Thanks.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

1st picture he's enjoying the wind blowing his hair. 2nd picture is hilarious. 3rd picture, handsome boy.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

goldenluver said:


> 1st picture he's enjoying the wind blowing his hair. 2nd picture is hilarious. 3rd picture, handsome boy.


 That's exactly what this proud momma sees too! Thank you.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

he he ....they are priceless! I love those windy shots.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Holy Smokes! there's another dog who knows the how to do Sidney's famous "taco" grip hold! Now I gotta get a pix of Sidney with his purple Easy Glider in full-taco mode... from a head-on view he looks like he's got big purple lips.

You know you can throw a Frisbee and get it to fly right in heavy winds... just throw it high in the same direction as the wind and if you get it just right it will really fly far. The only thing is the up-down movements will be erratic making it hard for your dog to predict and gage the distance right for a mid-air catch. It's still fun anyway.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

monomer said:


> Holy Smokes! there's another dog who knows the how to do Sidney's famous "taco" grip hold! Now I gotta get a pix of Sidney with his purple Easy Glider in full-taco mode... from a head-on view he looks like he's got big purple lips.
> 
> You know you can throw a Frisbee and get it to fly right in heavy winds... just throw it high in the same direction as the wind and if you get it just right it will really fly far. The only thing is the up-down movements will be erratic making it hard for your dog to predict and gage the distance right for a mid-air catch. It's still fun anyway.


I'd love to see Sidney's version of the "taco grip" hold ... Ozzy used to do that with his flippy flyer too (until he ate it ... LOL). Please take some pics & share them with us. 

We try when it is windy to play frisbee & it does fly OK but those Kong frisbees don't "soar" quite like a regular one. He thinks regular frisbees look more like lunch than a good game & they usually don't make it beyond the first day before we have to take them away.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

YIKES, I wouldn't want to meet the second (picture) in a dark alley at night. Looks like he was putting on a nice smile for the first one. Either that or the wind blew his mouth right open....


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

What a face, so intent! We know ALL about wind here, LOL. It blows almost all the time. Sampson's favorite game is chasing stuff that blows in across here...trash! We do get tumblewweds too. Those are fun!


----------



## HailieAndMe (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL- those are great pictures!!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Those are awesome pics!! Love that face in the second one....


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh hahah! He does look rather devilish in that one photo!!!

So how do you like the Kong frisbee? Does it get punctured?


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks everybody! We love our little devil dog! Hehehehe



Lego&Jacub said:


> So how do you like the Kong frisbee? Does it get punctured?


I love it as compared to the regular ones for a daily "all-around" toy for him to play with as he loves frisbee keepaway games. I have to admit I bought dozens of the regular variety before I broke down & paid $13 for a Kong frisbee. I don't have to worry about it being left out in the yard while I'm not watching. He can destroy the other kind by the time I turn around at times & I might as well take them out off the shoping bag & drop them into the trash rather than attempting a game.

As far as how it "flies" as compared the regular ones, I can't say I think it is anywhere near as good for a game of actual frisbee tossing. It weighs more & grabs the wind so I think hardcore frisbee golfers might not like it. This one was one of his Christmas presents & he hasn't done any damage to it yet so for durability factor alone, I have to give it two thumbs up & chastise myself for being too cheap to buy it in the first place.:doh:


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Cool pictures.
In picture n.2,he looks pretty ferocious.


----------



## cosmomom (Aug 28, 2006)

I love that 2nd picture! That is one ferocious looking dog. We are hoping to teach Cosmo how to catch the frisbee once it warms up.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Okay, here is Sidney doing a "full taco" grip... looks like he's wearing a big purple grin!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Love that "full taco" grip! Very cute pic! Thank you for sharing it! Looks like the snow has melted just enough for a good game of frisbee.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow is he a looker- I love love love that last picture


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

aww what a cute boy...lol... looks like he was having lots of fun


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

KatzNK9 said:


> Love that "full taco" grip! Very cute pic! Thank you for sharing it! Looks like the snow has melted just enough for a good game of frisbee.


Actually, I break out the Frisbee *because* of the snow. Sidney's most passionate obsession is tennis balls but those little round things just punch through the snow and have a nasty habit of never being found again (at least not 'til spring)... whereas a Frisbee will just float upon the air and then lite every so gently on top of the snow.

My wife broke out the Frisbee and camera specifically to take a picture of the "full taco grip" 'cause I asked her to... such a sweet wife. Of course like most wives, I had to do something in return... like clean the valleys and gutters on the roof... which is where I was when that picture was being taken!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

monomer said:


> My wife broke out the Frisbee and camera specifically to take a picture of the "full taco grip" 'cause I asked her to... such a sweet wife. Of course like most wives, I had to do something in return... like clean the valleys and gutters on the roof... which is where I was when that picture was being taken!


LOL ... sounds like a fair trade to me. Thank your wife for me!:


----------

